
The struggles of an open source maintainer - kungfudoi
http://antirez.com/news/129
======
rb808
> First, before of the Redis experience I _never_ worked every week day of my
> life. I could work one week, stop two, then work one moth, then disappear
> for other two months

Interesting to read that and contrast with the 996 approach on the main page.

